# Fluoride alternatives??



## TheShortBlonde (Feb 24, 2010)

I am hesitant to use the Fluoride recommended for my children ages 2 - 6. I occasionally give them the vitamins and let the older two brush with fluoride toothpaste as long as they spit carefully. Now one has a cavity and my Mother of the Year award is eroding away. Do you all know of any natural alternatives? I hate to think of them with tooth problems, but I'm afraid fluoride problems are worse. I hoped good nutrition and good brushing would be enough.


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

TheShortBlonde said:


> but I'm afraid fluoride problems are worse.


If they have cavities then your genetic profile is such that they are going to be susceptible. In that case it is time to get off the "poor grasp of science" bandwagon and go with the fluoride...


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

Flouride in the toothpaste shouldn't be an issue as long as they do not ingest it. Simply brushing the teeth and then spitting out the toothpaste should not cause any damage. It is the flouride in the water that is causing the problems.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

IIRC, flouride doesn't come naturally which is why they put it in the water and toothpaste. I think you'll have to use one or the other. Not sure but there may be over-the-counter flouride mouth washes.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

TheShortBlonde said:


> I am hesitant to use the Fluoride recommended for my children ages 2 - 6. I occasionally give them the vitamins and let the older two brush with fluoride toothpaste as long as they spit carefully. Now one has a cavity and my Mother of the Year award is eroding away. Do you all know of any natural alternatives? I hate to think of them with tooth problems, but I'm afraid fluoride problems are worse. I hoped good nutrition and good brushing would be enough.


Yes, there are alternatives. I found a link that has lots of answers: Are there any safe alternatives to fluoride? | Answerbag

I am one of those people that needs to visit a dentist regularly (even though I don't care to) because for some reason, my teeth rot-out quickly. Both my parents have dentures due to teeth rotting away, and, no matter how much brushing they have done over the years, there was no way that they could keep their teeth.

I am on my way towards that as well - just had my first-tooth pulled at the dentist. I'll be getting an implant whenever the dentist feels that it can be done.


----------

